# Help! Dog threw up piece of bone!



## sleepybree03 (Dec 14, 2007)

Yesterday I fed my dogs a turkey drumstick,an egg, and ground beef, and gizzard ( small piece) around 9pm. Today (around 130pm) my female throws up and it was a piece of the bone from the turkey drumstick i think ( the very end of it). Should I be concerned? Do I need to stop the diet? I've only been feeding the raw diet for about a week or so. My male had normal poo but then had some really soft sort of diarreah like poo 30 mins after that but we had been at a lake and he was ingesting a lot of lake water so I am assuming it was the dirty lake water in his case. I am worried about the female throwing up that piece of bone though I am scared of blockages..?


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

If she threw it up, I'm pretty sure there are no blockages







Her body is telling her she can't digest it that way. Did she try to re-eat it?
I have heard of dogs throwing up that end piece of turkey drumsticks, so it's not unusual.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

This happens, don't worry. When some dogs start raw, they may take a few days to a week to learn to digest bone. It's okay! 
Grimm vomited bone at the start, too. It would come up with a foamy yellow liquid. Then, after a few days to a week, no more problem. I started with turkey as the meat and bone too, but chicken would have been easier for the dog. But, stick with what you have if it is working! You can very gradually add chicken as a new protien source MM and RMB after a week or two of happy poops. I hope the dogs had fun in the lake!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Turkey bones ARE harder than chicken bones so it might take your dogs body longer to learn to digest them. I wouldn't worry, I've read of plenty of dogs (Brightelf's dog included) that have thrown up the knobby end of the leg bone. 

Dog's bodies are smart; they know when they've swallowed something that, um, won't easily pass out the back end, so to speak. They'll just throw it up and, most of the time, just re-eat it.







Gross, I know, but that's what's natural for a dog!


----------

